# PHOTOS: McKie With New Lakers Jersey



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Interesting number choice. 

http://us.news3.yimg.com/us.i2.yimg....jpg?x=262&y=345&sig=.sOTxi7ryVyq_XegbWmtSw--

http://us.news3.yimg.com/us.i2.yimg....jpg?x=378&y=345&sig=MD3soChTWSgWVAd4saDYEg--

http://us.news3.yimg.com/us.i2.yimg....jpg?x=380&y=256&sig=611yy85vszjSkSwmBVi0rQ--


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)




----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

thanx


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

No prob!!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

sweet...McKie


----------



## Mrdectown (May 28, 2005)

mitch it pretty tall


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Mrdectown said:


> mitch it pretty tall


how tall is he??? or do u know????


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Why is it an interesting number?


----------



## FR3SH PRINCE238 (Apr 23, 2005)

MC AK said:


> Why is it an interesting number?



It's Derek Fisher's old number.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! said:


> how tall is he??? or do u know????


I remember him playing PF & Center back in the day, i think he's around 6'-10"


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Hmmm, was he a smart player???


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

LamarButler said:


> Hmmm, was he a smart player???


He sucked. He was needed because the Lakers needed to give an 86-year old Jabbar some rest between fast breaks


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

he was decent


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

I just noticed something!!!!!! Mckie looks like John Salley in the second picture!!


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I had a franchise in NBA Live 2003 that was running with fantasy draft rosters and Aaron McKie was number 8 on the Lakers. Real life is too unrealistic. I'm sure Kobe would switch if he knew the situation.


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

I think McKie is gay...look at the first picture..he stares at Mitch very intriguing..lol :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i had aaron mckie as my starting pg for nba live 2004

too bad i demoted him cause he was so slow and a turnover machine

but then its just a game


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

dannyM said:


> i had aaron mckie as my starting pg for nba live 2004
> 
> too bad i demoted him cause he was so slow and a turnover machine
> 
> but then its just a game


I could say the same for the NBA.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I like the signing but why take Fishers old #!!!!!!!!!

You better be hitting 3s and playing good D for us then! 

I miss D Fish


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Steez said:


> I miss D Fish


so do i


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

does Mckie kind of remind u of Akon?


----------

